# Bachmann Set



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I am considering purchasing this set: 
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=35 
Is it track powered, with metal rails?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. It's track powered with metal rails. 

1. The track is junk. Keep it indoors and be careful not to step on it. You'll want something with solid rails before long. 
2. The power pack is, um, "adequate." It'll run the loco, but not much else. 
3. The cars are pretty nice. 
4. The loco, while not very detailed, is very reliable and quite capable.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

cvngrr.....Just a note to share that St Aubin's has it for $179.89. 

http://www.staubintrains.com/trainshop/shopexd.asp?id=1494&bc=no


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the same set about a year ago. Like everyone else said the track is only good for indoors around the x-mas tree. It id very nice looking set. I like that fact that they give a little of each, box car, passenger combine, and a log car. I have been running this set around my outdoor layout and it runs and looks great. The only problem I had was the front trucks would come off the tracks. I solved that by fixing the un-even track and brining the wheels out more (reset the gauge) I also bought the front trucks from Barry (more reliable) Other than that a great set. I am very happy with mine. I would ordered it from St aubins a lot cheaper than the bachmann web site and any other site around. I made the mistake I ordered from wholesale. I ended up spending a 100 dollars more than I had too. Oh well you live and learn.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

The first large scale set I purchased was a Bachman Ringmaster circus train for my grandchildren. Being a novice and thinking this was a garden train and could be placed in the back yard I happily layed the track around my pond. Everything was great for about a week. Then the train would start and stop erattically as it went around the track. Then it quit running altogether. I noticed the track was taking on a rusty brown color. That was because it was RUST. I cleaned it up and the train ran again for about three days. After a visit to my local hobby shop the owner informed me that Bachman track could not be used out side. I had to purchase some brass track from him to correct the problem. I guess it is too much to think that Bachman would put large lettering on the box stating "Not Sutiable For Use In The Garden". I still run the train and love it. I just can't understand why Bachmann doesn't start making track for the out side. 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the front trucks would come off the tracks


There's a couple a threads addressing the popular mods to the truck. Three genreal solutions: 

1 - make sure the gauge is correct 

2 - add weight on the front of the truck ( fishing weights or similar,) 
or 
3 - remove the nylon spacer under the truck and re-insulate the two metal strips with tape to stop them rubbing together and shorting. (The truck gets floppy and equalized without the nylon spacer.)


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 06/02/2008 3:33 PM
cvngrr.....Just a note to share that St Aubin's has it for $179.89. 
http://www.staubintrains.com/trainshop/shopexd.asp?id=1494&bc=no




I had been planning to order it from them, just couldn't find it on their website. 

What would anyone recommend that I do instead of buying the set? I have an engine and am going to build some cars, so I just need track and a power source. 

Also, where can I get some cheap trucks for my cars?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not supposed to compare vendors on this forum, but here are a few links: 

http://www.staubintrains.com/trainshop/default.asp 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/ 

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/ 

I've dealt with all 3.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I've picked up items from most of the train stores and have been satisfied. However, these Bachmann sets are often found heavily discounted at closeout places. I stumbled onto 4 sets at Boscovs.com, with three at $99, and one at $149 (plus, shipping is very economical). 

You can also get used sets cheap on ebay. I have done this for the rolling stock. I use the track for holding down those boxes in the attic.  

Paul


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

I have two B'mans'. One big hauler with a Barry drive and an 10th Anniversary model. If you're going to get one make sure the engine is the "Annie".


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

May sound silly...but you can sometimes find the plastic side-rod version at Hobby Lobby and if you play the cards right (use the 40% coupon) online...you can do pretty good?! 
Huge Tweetsie Fan here!!! 

http://family.webshots.com/album/560642293wqnXwU?vhost=family


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just picked up a whole set at Hobby Lobby for $99..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Hobby Lobby is getting out of the G-Scale. Bought a Bachmann set, the last one in the store for $95.95


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

O gauge seems to be taking over the Hobby Lobby in Vernon Hills.


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I just ran my bachmann engines for 3 hours.They are the best. I have lionel and 

USA engines the lionel can only haul 3 cars.My 20 tonner USA train engine can run 

4 cars my bachmann engines can run 7 cars each they are great. 

ST Aubins trains is the cheapest for the sets. Wholesale trains does run them on 

sale from time to time. I have ten Different Bachmann Engines. 

my layout is 150 feet long outside on aristocraft track. I also purchased a great 

10 amp power supply from aristocraft.The track from my bachmann sets are junk 

they rust if put outside but for the price bachmann gives you engine tender and cars for a great price. Anniversery Engines have metal side rails but regular 

engines in their sets have the same dc motor.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mickeyls on 06/05/2008 9:52 AM
Looks like Hobby Lobby is getting out of the G-Scale. Bought a Bachmann set, the last one in the store for $95.95







Maybe just seasonal, at leaast large scale trains are at the local Hobby Lobby here in Hermitage, TN.


----------

